# Honey as a natural laxative ?



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I've read that honey is supposed to be a natural laxative, and I would assume its safe to take daily. Has anyone ever tried it, or does anyone have any more info?


----------



## CW5 (Feb 3, 2000)

Hi I'm iBS D so although i do eat honey from time to time i don't think it's a laxative in small doses..but if you eat enough then it can act as a natural laxative..cos it contains natural sugars including fructose which are broken down in gut to produe an osmotic type of D. Its a bit like some Docs recommend Brown sugar to be given to very young babies as a laxative since most laxatives are not usually indicated except lactulose of course...but brown sugar helps and is available without prescription.


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Bump.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2000)

Check out the archives; some time ago I posted a reply which discussed this. Some research does support the idea that honey may be a natural laxative.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2000)

I have at least one teaspoon of honey a day in my tea. I've never thought about it as a lax. but the bad bacteria in your tummy (from what I have read) can't survive in honey. I use it in hopes it will help out a little.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I don't know if it works as a laxative, I've never tried it that way, but it sure tastes good. How much do you think you would have to use?JeanG------------------Member of "The Advance Guard for the Ozone Rangers".May the "farce" be with you. JeanG


----------



## sayyousayme (Nov 12, 1999)

Yes, It is a laxative. Actually Chinese use it as a laxative for a long time. The way is rink every night before you go to bed by mix 1-2 teaspoon of honey with 1 spoon of sesame oil (which you can buy in an oriental store and also a laxative) in some amount of warm water. I used to drink it everyday and it helps. Now I don't have any C (by the way I don't always have C so I am not saying that it could kill C). But I am very sure it will be helpful.Good luck [This message has been edited by sayyousayme (edited 02-22-2000).]


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

I am a D-type and I have a teaspoon of honey every morning with my cereal. No problem.But that's just me. Maybe one teaspoon isn't really enough.Flux, do you know anything about honey?


----------

